# Bi-30



## Virus37 (May 13, 2017)

Hi there,
I am new to this forum and desperately looking for right advice and help.
I got my PR in 2013 and i applied for ID, after two months i went to check for my ID where they gave me my ID number and said ID is being printed.
I went back after a month and they said my ID has been suspended because they need BI-30.
I have no clue about it as i was married in 2005. The guy who got us married has left the country and cant get hold of him.
I only have computer printed marriage certificate BI-5
Now i dont know what to do as since 2013, i am waiting for my ID and I am no where getting the right advice.
I hope some one can assist me.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

It's only home affairs that can answer u or your best bet at this time is to get a lawyer. I have no clue as well as to what's going on wit your ID application as it's being 4 years since u applied for it.


----------



## jonamoyo (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Did you come right with your ID? I also do not have a BI30 form.


----------

